# Seerosen im Kübel



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte dieses Jahr einen oder vielleicht auch 2 90l Mörtelkübel mit Seerosen bepflanzen. Da ich Anfänger bin, brauche ich noch eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe, welche von den Seerosen besser geeignet wäre.
Gefallen würden mir:

- die winterharte Seerose __ Laydekeri Lilacea, da ich in einem Buch gelesen habe, dass die Blüten nach Teerosen duften soll. Stimmt das?
- eine der tropischen Seerosen Nymphaea x daubenyana oder Nymphaea capensis

Nymphaea capensis soll laut Buch auch duften, allerdings auch sehr große Blätter (30-40 cm) haben. Die passen dann ja evt. nicht in den Kübel. Bildet diese Art auch an den Blättern Kindel aus?
Zur Nymphaea x daubenyana habe ich in meinen Büchern leider nix gefunden, aber einiges im Web. Mich würde noch interessieren, ob die Blüten duften und wie groß die Blätter ungefähr werden?

Laydekeri Lilacea soll im Sommer auf die Terrasse (südseitig). Die tropische Seerose würde im Haus auch südseitig stehen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo Kerstin,

'__ Laydekeri Lilacea' hat einen ganz schwachen Duft - keine Ahnung ob Teerosen ähnlich riechen, sowas hab ich nämlich nicht. Bourbonrosen habe ich dagegen im Garten, und die riechen wesentlich intensiver als die genannte Seerose.

Nymphaea capensis und Nymphaea x daubenyana duften beide sehr stark. Die Blattgröße ist bei tropischen Seerosen etwas variabel und hängt auch vom Platz ab, den man der Seerose zur Verfügung stellt. Ich pflanze die tropischen Seerosen meistens in Töpfe mit 10 cm Seitenlänge (das ist kein Witz!), deswegen bleiben sie bei mir klein. Nymphaea x daubenyana bekommt bei mir Blätter die maximal 15 cm Durchmesser haben - frei ausgepflanzt werden sie locker mehr als doppelt so groß. 

Jungpflanzen auf den Blättern gibt es nur bei Nymphaea x daubenyana.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Werner,

danke Dir für Deine Hilfe.

Hm, dann nehm’ ich doch keine __ Laydekeri Lilacea. Ich dachte auch eher an den normalen Rosenduft...



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Ich pflanze die tropischen Seerosen meistens in Töpfe mit 10 cm Seitenlänge (das ist kein Witz!)...



Wenn Du die in so kleine Töpfe pflanzt, blühen die Seerosen dann überhaupt? Das Nachdüngen stelle ich mir bei dieser Topfgröße auch schwierig vor.

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Kerstin,

ich kultiviere meine tropischen Seerosen ebenfalls in solchen Töpfen, da ich sonst enorme Platzprobleme bekommen würde. Es klappt bei mir jedenfalls sehr gut auch das Düngen ist leicht, ich drücke einfach einen Düngekegel ins Substrat und fertig ist die Düngung.

Wie Werner schon geschrieben hat, bleiben bei solcher Kultur die Pflanzen kleiner, das hindert sie aber nicht am blühen. Meine __ Director George T. Moore, Islamorada, Tina, x daubenyana z. B. bekommen schon die ersten Knospen (sind dieses Jahr aber doch um 2-3 Wochen später dran).

Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

herzlichen Dank!

Ich werde es einfach mal versuchen. Bei uns gibt es leider keine Düngekegel, deshalb verwende ich für die meisten Pflanzen die Osmocote Kügelchen. Das macht das Nachdüngen dann etwas schwieriger...

Viele Grüße und schönes WE,
Kerstin


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo Kerstin,

wenn du die Kügelchen zu mehreren in etwas Zeitungspapier einwickelst, kannst du diese dann sehr einfach ins Substrat drücken.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp.

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch die Pflanzen und dann geht’s los... :freude: hoffentlich mit vielen Blüten...  

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------

